# zpool trouble



## TroT (Aug 6, 2010)

I have trouble with my zpool:


```
# zpool import -f d1

internal error: Illegal byte sequence
zsh: abort      sudo zpool import -f d1
```

zpool.core attached.



```
# zpool import
  pool: d1
    id: 1642277122493561624
 state: FAULTED
status: The pool was last accessed by another system.
action: The pool cannot be imported due to damaged devices or data.
	The pool may be active on another system, but can be imported using
	the '-f' flag.
   see: [url]http://www.sun.com/msg/ZFS-8000-EY[/url]
config:

	d1                                            FAULTED  corrupted data
	  gptid/2418fa36-3894-11df-b99b-00270e019753  ONLINE
```

Please help


----------



## TroT (Aug 9, 2010)

P.S. gptzfsboot can read zpool and load FreeBSD kernel.


----------



## TroT (Aug 11, 2010)

This topic helped me to return the data:
http://opensolaris.org/jive/thread.jspa?messageID=476228


----------

